# Me = Muppet



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a stupid bloody twat I am! :evil:

We're having some work done on the house so currently have a skip on the drive. I decided to park my car across the end of the drive so it's off the road over night (only a small cul-de-sac but still prefer it on the drive). Spent a while manouvering to get as much of the car off the pavement as possible...got it into the best place...then promptly opened the edge of the driver's door into the sharp end of the skip [smiley=furious3.gif]

As if this wasn't bad enough, I realised afterwards that I'm going out again later so I had no fucking reason to put it on the drive at all yet...aaaarrrrgggghhh.

I say again...Me = Muppet


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

lol, I feel ya pain...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Know that feeling well Naughty. Popped out to the little shops to just get some milk. 9 year old son says 'can I come mum'? I say 'yes'. We park up, like every time, I tell him to open his door carefully but this time he beat me to it by opening the door quite quicky with excitement as we had also planned to get his Beano comic ... BANG! Have a nice dent above the passenger handle where he opened it and let the door swing right back on the sharp corner of a grey post box storage thingy next to a red pillar box auuughhhhhhh       . I cried but upon looking it's nothing mega and he got his comic too but it was the principle and the annoyance that if I hadn't done this little trip it wouldn't of happened


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I feel a call to Dent Master coming :x


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

i pulled onto my drive,not looking and punted my green wheelie bin bout 10foot across the drive into the garage door :!: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

southjj said:


> i pulled onto my drive,not looking and punted my green wheelie bin bout 10foot across the drive into the garage door :!: :lol:


Ooooops :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Oh dear

I hope you *both* get it sorted soon and without too much expense 

Tom.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you mate I know how much you put in to looking after your TT


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Know that feeling well Naughty. Popped out to the little shops to just get some milk. 9 year old son says 'can I come mum'? I say 'yes'. We park up, like every time, I tell him to open his door carefully but this time he beat me to it by opening the door quite quicky with excitement as we had also planned to get his Beano comic ... BANG! Have a nice dent above the passenger handle where he opened it and let the door swing right back on the sharp corner of a grey post box storage thingy next to a red pillar box auuughhhhhhh       . I cried but upon looking it's nothing mega and he got his comic too but it was the principle and the annoyance that if I hadn't done this little trip it wouldn't of happened


Ouch! Maybe next time, walk to the local shop :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just went to get my golf clubs out of the loft in the garage cos im playing tomorrow afternoon.. Had a fair few beers. Reversed my wifes merc out of the garages into the courtyard so i could set the step ladders up. Forgot i moved the Jeep to get the beemer out earlier. Bam, straight into it.

Luckily it will porter cable out as I was only ding 3-5mph!!!

:roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Leg said:


> Just went to get my golf clubs out of the loft in the garage cos im playing tomorrow afternoon.. Had a fair few beers. Reversed my wifes merc out of the garages into the courtyard so i could set the step ladders up. Forgot i moved the Jeep to get the beemer out earlier. Bam, straight into it.
> 
> Luckily it will porter cable out as I was only ding 3-5mph!!!


Leg - you told me that you NEVER drink and drive! :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Just went to get my golf clubs out of the loft in the garage cos im playing tomorrow afternoon.. Had a fair few beers. Reversed my wifes merc out of the garages into the courtyard so i could set the step ladders up. Forgot i moved the Jeep to get the beemer out earlier. Bam, straight into it.
> ...


 :? I dont. My courtyard, i can do what i like on it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had a check in daylight this morning - it's not too bad but there's a 3mm round chip on the rear edge of the door. I've got some touch up paint so I'm going to have a go at building it back up (trying to remember what I learnt on the Chipsaway course)

Fingers crossed :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Gutted Paul, hope you sort it our mate. That must be all your bad luck come now then so happy days 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Gutted Paul, hope you sort it our mate. That must be all your bad luck come now then so happy days 8)


You haven't seen the big hole we have in our bathroom ceiling :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> You haven't seen the big hole we have in our bathroom ceiling :roll: :lol:


Spying on Ella again whilst she's having a bath, i told you its easier to hide in the shower cubical :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't seen the big hole we have in our bathroom ceiling :roll: :lol:
> ...


You've obviously thought this out haven't you  :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I say again...Me = Muppet


I could have told you that Paul.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i went to the petrol station in a rush last saturday, couldnt be bothered to que up so went the the end pump where theres a high kerb one side.... drove round so carefully trying to miss it that i clipped my rear drivers side wheel on the raised bit where the pump stands... my bloody luck... muppet

what makes it worse is that by the time i finished fart arsing about the other puimps were free anyway.... muppet

thats Â£50 extra on my bill.... FOR NOTHING!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

And you guys thought your 'dink' was bad, How's this for bad parking?










.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> i went to the petrol station in a rush last saturday, couldnt be bothered to que up so went the the end pump where theres a high kerb one side.... drove round so carefully trying to miss it that i clipped my rear drivers side wheel on the raised bit where the pump stands... my bloody luck... muppet
> 
> what makes it worse is that by the time i finished fart arsing about the other puimps were free anyway.... muppet
> 
> thats Â£50 extra on my bill.... FOR NOTHING!


Ouch - feel your pain Adam - no fun, especially with your wheels. Mine are all completely knackered (I went through a really careless stage near the end of last year and screwed up the lot of them   ) so I've given up worrying about them until I can aford to refurb the lot


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Paul go to bushey bodycare, 200 quid, sorted


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Paul go to bushey bodycare, 200 quid, sorted


Saw your post on this the other day Adam - it'll have to wait a few months but will definitely look them up when I have the money (all going into the house at the mo :? )


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Paul go to bushey bodycare, 200 quid, sorted
> ...


well they're not going anywhere.... get them done in time for the summer meets


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear Paul - give Rob @ Exel Dents a call, they have a chip mender local to you they work with


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Sorry to hear Paul - give Rob @ Exel Dents a call, they have a chip mender local to you they work with


Thanks Rob. Used him before - Sam Breeze(sp?) - local Chipsaway guy. Not a bad job on Ella's old Focus...but not brilliant either. Still, Rob says he still owes me a couple of favours :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

As some of you may know I slapped a lovely set of new 18" RSTT's on the car around a month ago, and lovely they look too. Went for a hircut today and kerbed the rear passenger alloy when pulling up onto the pavement outside. F*cking gutted!

Its not that visible especially as I have touched it up, BUT I KNOW ITS THERE! :?

Luckily they are reps (which makes me really glad I didnt go OEM), and they came with reasonable tyres (which suit me fine as I dont spend any of my driving time on a track). So the plan is to replace the reps every time the four tyres need to be replaced. The reps with the fitted tyres come to the cost of four expensive tyres anyway so f*ck it! Plus I can then sell the old reps on ebay.

Still angry tho! :x


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Snake TT said:


> As some of you may know I slapped a lovely set of new 18" RSTT's on the car around a month ago, and lovely they look too. Went for a hircut today and kerbed the rear passenger alloy when pulling up onto the pavement outside. F*cking gutted!
> 
> Its not that visible especially as I have touched it up, BUT I KNOW ITS THERE! :?
> 
> ...


Just pleeeese don't tell anyone you kerbed your TT whilst pulling up at the hairdressers. Oh cr*p, you already did. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ahahaha ahem, yeah, balls, did I say hairdressers? Sorry I meant erm, gym :?


----------

